# Rentals Furnished or Unfurnished?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

We anticipate taking a long term rental. What degree of rentals are furnished? 

Also, what household items are useful to bring? What items are difficult to acquire or expensive to buy?

Thanks,

toebeenz


----------



## christina3n (Nov 21, 2010)

toebeenz said:


> We anticipate taking a long term rental. What degree of rentals are furnished?
> 
> Also, what household items are useful to bring? What items are difficult to acquire or expensive to buy?
> 
> ...


Hi There,

It is very easy to find furnished and unfurnished properties in the Paphos area. Taking an unfurnished property is probably more desirable as rent is usually much lower. Sofas and Name brand white goods are usually quite expensive out here, but reasonably priced household items can be found at Ikea and Superhome Center.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Whether you go for furnished or unfurnised really depends on how much stuff you have yourself. As it can cost many thousands to buy everything you need if you go for unfurnished tht money can go a very long way towards the extra rent you might pay for a furnished property. On average you might pay €100 per month extra for furnished against unfurnshed.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

For shipping NZ to Cyprus we have been quoted NZ$380 cubic meter so moving big stuff is pricey. We intend to bring kitchen equipment, etc, but beds, lounge suites, tables and chairs are probably not worth it. The sale price at this end may go a long way towards a new replacement? At least furnished rentals are available, in NZ they are like hen's teeth!

Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> For shipping NZ to Cyprus we have been quoted NZ$380 cubic meter so moving big stuff is pricey. We intend to bring kitchen equipment, etc, but beds, lounge suites, tables and chairs are probably not worth it. The sale price at this end may go a long way towards a new replacement? At least furnished rentals are available, in NZ they are like hen's teeth!
> 
> Thanks.


There are plenty of furnished properties for long tern rental especially in areas where there are a lot of expats.


----------

